# Who Remembers "Choose Your Own Adventure" Books?



## McKealty (Mar 13, 2009)

You know the ones...if you wanted to go in the cave, turn to page 55 - if you want to go back and get your map turn to page 73.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've read a few when I was a kid.


----------



## Rhian (Feb 9, 2013)

I remember reading them and then cheating like crazy. 

I've been poking at a few online too (harder to cheat at ) I just wish there were more decent ones out there!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, some of the Goosebumps books.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah I use to love those books. I'm shocked they didn't become a bigger hit. I mean it's a book with replay value.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I never liked them. Give me the same feeling as when I don't have the remote for the TV and can't flick through the channels; I could be missing something better!!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

hah yea I had loads of them. ian livingstone and steve jackson ,used to read them during my years at school. bought one on ebay a while back for nostalgia, still have read through it though.
these are the ones I read









ot; woot 500 posts!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, some of the goosebumps books and some of the nintendo adventure books.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Only the Goosebumps ones. Man, I love those books, still have quite a few of them.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I loved those and I miss them.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Nekomata said:


> Only the Goosebumps ones. Man, I love those books, still have quite a few of them.


Amen. Goosebumps was my introduction to reading. I read so, so many. I still have them at my parents'. Maybe I'll give them to my son in a few years.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, yes. Ditto on Goosebumps too. I still have my collection


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

goooosebumps!


----------



## McKealty (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to love those books so much!

And before that, of course, were the Mr. books. Mr. Round. Mr. Lazy. Long. Square...etc.

I think I saw some hipster wearing a Mr. Book T-shirt. :eyeroll


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Did anyone ever not cheat with them? I could never not cheat.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, yes! Sometimes I would withhold from cheating but I would always go back and see what I'd missed out on.
I hated how, in most of them, you could consistently pick the more logical/sensible/safer options and random things would come up that meant you got eaten by giant bumblebees or whatever anyway. That made them feel a bit pointless. I guess that's somewhat true to life though.


----------



## McKealty (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm with Fruit 

There's no way I would let myself cheat. Unless using ones finger to "hold" the page in case it was a quick prank/capture/lesson. 

How about Encyclopedia Brown? Did anyone read his series'?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I _loved _the Fighting Fantasy books. They were essentially self-contained RPGs.


----------



## MN8 (Jan 31, 2013)

The question is, who remembers not cheating in a choose your own adventure book? (Don't tell me I'm the only one!)


----------



## MortimerKrueger (Feb 24, 2013)

I still do read Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone's books, they're great! I especially loved City of Thieves.


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya, I remembers them. I really loved them when I was in high school. Especially the ones by Ian Livingstone and Steve Jackson. My school has many of them in the library. That's when I get hooked on them and started reading other adventure books. The others that I've read are Goosebumps and Lone Wolf.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

MN8 said:


> The question is, who remembers not cheating in a choose your own adventure book? (Don't tell me I'm the only one!)


<-------

Kind of a minority occurrence, though.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I remember those.  I still have a few of them somewhere. I remember you could buy them in sets of five at a time, in numbered sequence, and I would get a new set every other week. That was a great idea at the time.


----------



## Kanon (Sep 14, 2012)

Seconding the Goosebumps. My collection is still alive after all these years. I sometimes ran out of bookmarks so I could retrace my options after getting a 'The End'. Good times.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

"Cheating"? I always read all the possibilities. I didn't really see it as a game sort of thing where I could only pick one.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I remember the goosebumps series had that, didn't work out too well for me considering my indecisiveness. ^>^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't read those though saw some lying around in my school's bookcases in primary school though, I did read the give yourself goosebump ones though. That one at the carnival was great, loved that, also I read one where either you or your dog turns into a vampire.


----------



## relicworlds (Apr 28, 2013)

Actually, if you have a Kindle, I just released my choose your own adventure style series. It's the first cyoa to be released on an e-reader. It's called Relic Worlds, and there are three of them. The first one is available for free this weekend at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

If you miss it this weekend and would like a copy, let me know through the website (www.relicworlds.com) I'm giving the first away for free at all times.

Here's a preview of it:






Enjoy! :clap


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I read a few of Give Yourself Goosebumps. The original Goosebumps though. <3


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

I would skip ahead to the endings, find the one I liked the best, and then trace back the route I needed to take to reach it. I wish I had taken that approach to life.


----------

